# DMC-FZ150K 12.1 MP Digital Camera with CMOS Sensor and 24x Optical Zoom



## RinaldiPhotos (May 8, 2012)

A 600 zoom for $489 and the camera has been getting great reviews.  I was wondering if there is anything I am missing (making sure that it is indeed a 600 mm and that I am not overlooking something).  If you wouldn't mind can you tell me what your thougghts are on the camera as a whole as well as the zoom part.  Thank you for your time and you can follow us on facebook at Rinaldi Photos if you would like to see some of the photos that we have been taking this year so far.


----------



## o hey tyler (May 8, 2012)

RinaldiPhotos said:
			
		

> A 600 zoom for $489 and the camera has been getting great reviews.  I was wondering if there is anything I am missing (making sure that it is indeed a 600 mm and that I am not overlooking something).  If you wouldn't mind can you tell me what your thougghts are on the camera as a whole as well as the zoom part.  Thank you for your time and you can follow us on facebook at Rinaldi Photos if you would like to see some of the photos that we have been taking this year so far.



What do you plan to shoot? That's a big deciding factor. Also are you a hobbyist photographer, or looking to grow into a robust camera system?


----------



## RinaldiPhotos (May 8, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> RinaldiPhotos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I shoot baseball games.  Minor league.  I get good access but I am definitley looking to take it to the next level.  I am looking for fast action and it seems that that camera is a good fit.  An upgrade from 250-600 is pretty good.


----------



## o hey tyler (May 8, 2012)

For that type of photography and that price point I would suggest an entry level Dslr and a 55-200 or a 70-300mm lens. They will perform better and be more versatile. Also you'd get much better image quality.


----------



## RinaldiPhotos (May 8, 2012)

So the FZ150 would not be a good camera to get even though you can get 600 zoom?


----------



## o hey tyler (May 8, 2012)

RinaldiPhotos said:


> So the FZ150 would not be a good camera to get even though you can get 600 zoom?



Usually the cameras with the superzoom lenses do not have great optical quality at such zoom lengths. It will most likely not perform well in low light like a DSLR would because of the smaller sensor size in the superzoom.


----------



## RinaldiPhotos (May 8, 2012)

When I see the description it says 35mm equivalent?  Does that mean that the camera is equivalent to a Cannon 35 zoom lens?


----------



## CouncilmanDoug (May 8, 2012)

RinaldiPhotos said:


> When I see the description it says 35mm equivalent?  Does that mean that the camera is equivalent to a Cannon 35 zoom lens?


that is the length if the lens was on a full frame/35mm camera.


----------



## RinaldiPhotos (May 8, 2012)

So if I have the lens at 600mm that is the equivalent of a Cannon being at 600mm?  I mean I know that they are different but I want to make sure that I am not overlooking anything.  I am only 18 and am only trying to learn.  Im sorry if anything I say sounds stupid I am just trying to purchase another camera and a camera with 600 zoom for $500 seems pretty interesting.


----------



## Tony S (May 9, 2012)

The problem with that camera and it's focal length is that it is not fast enough for low lighting like you find in minor league ball parks. In low lighting you are going to have focus issues.  Although the shutter lag time has been reduced, for baseball shooting you will still find it a bit slow, which means you will more often than not miss the peak action.

 the 600mm would be nice, but unless you are shooting from deep center field bleacher seats it's a bit too much.


----------



## RinaldiPhotos (May 9, 2012)

Tony S said:


> The problem with that camera and it's focal length is that it is not fast enough for low lighting like you find in minor league ball parks. In low lighting you are going to have focus issues. Although the shutter lag time has been reduced, for baseball shooting you will still find it a bit slow, which means you will more often than not miss the peak action.
> 
> the 600mm would be nice, but unless you are shooting from deep center field bleacher seats it's a bit too much.



I have been shooting only day games with my cannon camera so far.  I think well stick to it.  If thats the case would this be a good camera for me regarding the focus issue that you mentioned?


----------



## o hey tyler (May 9, 2012)

RinaldiPhotos said:


> Tony S said:
> 
> 
> > The problem with that camera and it's focal length is that it is not fast enough for low lighting like you find in minor league ball parks. In low lighting you are going to have focus issues. Although the shutter lag time has been reduced, for baseball shooting you will still find it a bit slow, which means you will more often than not miss the peak action.
> ...



No, because the maximum aperture gets smaller when you zoom. And since it's a point and shoot, you have no control over that. You can't buy an f/2.8 zoom lens to mount on it.


----------



## DiskoJoe (May 9, 2012)

I wouldn't recommend this unit for professional purposes. You might get okay results but you will not be able to control it as well as you would need to for professional work. You'd be much better off to go with a dslr and say a sigma 150-500mm. It would cost more but the result would be like night and day.


----------



## RinaldiPhotos (May 9, 2012)

DiskoJoe said:


> I wouldn't recommend this unit for professional purposes. You might get okay results but you will not be able to control it as well as you would need to for professional work. You'd be much better off to go with a dslr and say a sigma 150-500mm. It would cost more but the result would be like night and day.



So what DSlr base would I be looking at?  Also with the apperature max of: Minimum aperture: f/22 and a max of: Maximum aperture: f/5-6.3.  So this means that I would be able to take photos at night as well?


----------



## o hey tyler (May 9, 2012)

No, you will not be able to take photos at night during sporting events with a maximum aperture of f/5 on a Rebel XS.


----------

